# Soo,How many posts....



## bluewolf (May 3, 2011)

much time do I have to be on the forum before my profile,signature,pm capabilities,

and pic/Q-veiws go into effect?

I see there are a couple of threads covering some of these topics but am to tired to go thru them all

I have lots of pics to post ,things you should know, and questions I want to ask privatly

I sent a pm and don't think it went thru, I tried to post a pic and was informed I wasn't allowed yet...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

I think you have to have 20 posts.


----------



## alblancher (May 3, 2011)

Go ahead and post the pics,  the mods will ok them and remove the new member restriction.  That is the way it has worked in the past.   Just a way to stop spam and keep the forum clean

You can start a thread and ask someone to pm you if there is a pm restriction on you, I imagine.

Go ahead and post, Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## pineywoods (May 3, 2011)

As for all those options it won't be much longer keep posting. The pics you can go ahead and post all it does it go into a section that a Moderator or Admin has to approve it then it will show up just fine. As was said this is all to try to stop spammers but it does affect our new members for a short time too


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for helping him out Jerry - you guys rock


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Thanks for helping him out Jerry - you guys rock




Scarbelly,

I is a "SHE" wolf LOL

and yes thank you everyone for the info and the help

I am so excited to be here and love looking at all the Q-veiw makes me hungry just lookin at pics I have a very over active imagination which includes "smello-vision, and "scratch and taste" so I can tell all that food is yummylicious


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for helping her out. They're real good about helping people out around here.


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2011)

alelover said:


> Thanks for helping her out. They're real good about helping people out around here.




*TeeHee*

Thanks. It happens all the time when I first join a new forum

Most folks don't notice in my intro post that I say I am a female

I just try to get everyone on the right track so when I post something "gender specific" they are not left scratching their heads in confusion


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

Maybe you should be Pinkwolf, that may end the confusion!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> *TeeHee*
> 
> Thanks. It happens all the time when I first join a new forum
> 
> ...


LOL---Mentioning your BF in a number of threads kinda gave it away.

I'm thinking however, you might be the only female who isn't afraid to give up her age---probably because you're just a kid.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tyotrain (May 5, 2011)

welcome to SMF its nice to have ya..Have fun and Happy smoking.. can't wait to see some Qview


----------



## beer-b-q (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! We need more women around here lol.


----------



## fife (May 5, 2011)




----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Mentioning your BF in a number of threads kinda gave it away.
> 
> I'm thinking however, you might be the only female who isn't afraid to give up her age---probably because you're just a kid.
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir!! I haven't been called a "kid" in many a year

It's more along the lines of I don't give a "poop"

I feel like I'm 157 most days and look like a fat 24year old

I'm constantly tellin peoples "I'm alot older than you think I'm not"

"Pinkwolf"? come on Al.... I think not, that just congers up all kinds of wrong images in my head

Wolfie


----------



## bluewolf (May 11, 2011)

So when should my "siggy" option appear???

I wanna get as much info out there as possible


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> So when should my "siggy" option appear???
> 
> I wanna get as much info out there as possible




I think you can change it now. Just go to my profile, then community profile & scroll down to the bottom of the page. It should say edit signature. If you have already tried this & it's not there I apologize in advance for not realizing that you had already looked there.


----------



## slimtony1974 (May 24, 2011)

so much to read!!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> Scarbelly,
> 
> I is a "SHE" wolf LOL
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed that - glad to have you here in either gender


----------

